# Leao: piccola lesione. Pellegri, lesione adduttore.



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni 

Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


il famoso stop precauzionale per una BOTTA


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana



Ma non se ne può veramente più, dai...


----------



## Milo (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana



mi volete dire che leao salta domani????


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi volete dire che leao salta domani????


 Probabilissimo


----------



## atomiko (6 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi volete dire che leao salta domani????


non solo domani al 90% salta anche l'udinese


----------



## koti (6 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi volete dire che leao salta domani????


Conoscendo i nostri tempi direi che torna nel 2022


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


Ed ecco che, come previsto, la "botta" si trasforma pian piano in qualcosa di più...


----------



## Ninni21 (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana



Praticamente, domani, ne abbiamo 11 contati... dobbiamo sperare in superKrunic (da me tanto bistrattato).

E mercoledì faremo la conta per l'Udinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


Aspettiamo.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ed ecco che, come previsto, la "botta" si trasforma pian piano in qualcosa di più...


La solita costante


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il famoso stop precauzionale per una BOTTA


Quante prese per il culo che si meritano, ma quante...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma non se ne può veramente più, dai...


Ma no admin "è sfortuna"  D'altronde chiunque ha almeno un infortunio a partita, no? Guarda l'Inter


----------



## iceman. (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La solita costante


Allucinante, Pioli ha uno staff di macellai


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi volete dire che leao salta domani????


solo domani? ci metto la firma.


----------



## Zlatan87 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ma anche basta dai, qui è inutile sognare o sperare, ti fanno passare la voglia...
Rebic fuori 3 settimane per una distorsione alla caviglia, Kjaer 2 giorni per sapere che la stagione è finita e adesso questa: Botta che diventa Lesione.
Leao che "strappa in continuazione" a 20 anni sembra che deve preservare gli scatti e gioca al max un tempo...
Circo Milan... to be continued


----------



## Solo (6 Dicembre 2021)

Riposa a Genova, gioca 45 minuti con la Salernitana e si rompe...

Avanti così, con lo staff migliore del mondo...


----------



## GP7 (6 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allucinante, Pioli ha uno staff di macellai


e infatti già la rosea lo mette in dubbio pure per il Napoli.. 
ci si vede nel 2022


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ma se ha preso una botta cosa c'entra lo staff ragazzi?


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo.


chissà se al centoventesimo infortunio ti convinci ....


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma se ha preso una botta cosa c'entra lo staff ragazzi?


chissà se al centoventesimo infortunio ti convinci ....


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> chissà se al centoventesimo infortunio ti convinci ....


si ma rispondi seriamente, in questo caso quale sarebbe la responsabilità dello staff?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pure Leao rotto. Siamo messi male.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma se ha preso una botta cosa c'entra lo staff ragazzi?


"Che sfortuna!"


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2021)

c'era proprio bisogno di far giocare Leao contro la Salernitana ?


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> si ma rispondi seriamente, in questo caso quale sarebbe la responsabilità dello staff?


come sempre, nessuna. Due infortuni a partita, ma è tutta sfortuna.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'era proprio bisogno di far giocare Leao contro la Salernitana ?


poi non vinciamo e: "perchè quel ciuccio di Pioli oltre a Ibra ha tenuto fuori pure Leao?"


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> poi non vinciamo e: "perchè quel ciuccio di Pioli oltre a Ibra ha tenuto fuori pure Leao?"


dai su che la Salernitana è impresentabile
non ha fatto un'azione


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> come sempre, nessuna. Due infortuni a partita, ma è tutta sfortuna.


Non mi hai risposto però...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


Speriamo bene. Leao è fondamentale. Missione impossibile recuperarlo per domani, mi pare di capire.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai su che la Salernitana prenderebbe goal pure da una squadra di noi del forum, impresentabile
> non ha fatto un'azione


segnare subito (grazie a Leao) ci ha permesso di fare tutti i cambi che ci è piaciuto fare. Ma se abbiamo i ventenni di cristallo siamo messi bene. Aveva appena riposato e ha giocato mezza partita


----------



## Simo98 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Le famose botte che si tramutano in lesioni muscolari
I tacchi che causano lesioni muscolari
Circo Milan è ricominciato, prepariamoci alle stragi dello scorso anno (a dicembre anche allora)


----------



## Kayl (6 Dicembre 2021)

si è fatto male quando invece di tirare di puntone a due metri dalla porta è andato di suola (col piede dritto, fronte alla porta mezza vuota!) ed è stato anticipato, cadendo poi male con la gamba sotto a quella del difensore. Onestamente io lo chiamo karma, si è fatto male per la sua superficialità.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Non mi hai risposto però...


la risposta é : un ventenne non si può rompere per una botta , sempre che sia una botta e non il solito muscoletto che ha fatto tilt e lo fanno passare per altro. Ora vediamo quanto sta fuori per la 'botta'. Già parlano di 'piccola lesione muscolare'.


----------



## Walker (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni
> 
> Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


Vabbè dai a questo punto chiudiamo baracca e burattini, che senso ha continuare?
Tra sfiga e probabili carenze e/o errori dello staff dove vogliamo andare?
Se dovesse rompersi nuovamente anche Ibra avremmo l'intero reparto offensivo in infermeria.
Credo sia un record.


----------



## bmb (6 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai a questo punto chiudiamo baracca e burattini, che senso ha continuare?
> Tra sfiga e probabili carenze e/o errori dello staff dove vogliamo andare?
> *Se dovesse rompersi nuovamente anche Ibra avremmo l'intero reparto offensivo in infermeria.*
> Credo sia un record.


E ovviamente è un puro caso, eh! Una sfiga "incredibileeeeh!". Peccato che duri da più di un anno però


----------



## JoKeR (6 Dicembre 2021)

Me ne sono accorto subito allo stadio.
Ciondolava dal decimo minuto.


----------



## Walker (6 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E ovviamente è un puro caso, eh! Una sfiga "incredibileeeeh!". Peccato che duri da più di un anno però


Eh lo so lo so, purtroppo...


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2021)

A quanto pare, salterà al 90% anche il Napoli... alla fine Krunic giocherà più partite di Leao e Rebic messi assieme.


----------



## DavMilan (6 Dicembre 2021)

Leao-theo gli infortuni della vigilia, domani arrivano quelli del giorno della partita. Ormai è normale prassi


----------

